# Tessarose- Please Get Out of the Mud



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mom*

That is hysterical and Mom is going to have fun giving her a bath!!

You have a muddy place in your yard too!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Its rained so much that two spots are awful in mud, and she was fascinated with BOTH of them!!! I was laughing so hard trying to get her out of there. I even had to use the hose on her just to rinse off enough mud to bring her in to bathe her with the hydrosurge!! There was no way I was putting that much mud down the drain. :roflmao:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

But mommy.....they say mud baths are good for us gals!!!

She's adorable.


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*LOL I feel your pain :doh: A couple of months ago I took my two goldens and my daughter's golden, Daisy, to the dog park. Daisy found a BIG mud hole and proceeded to lay in it; not once but many times as your Tessarose did*.:uhoh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Laurie said:


> But mommy.....they say mud baths are good for us gals!!!
> 
> She's adorable.


That's what I hear too, she is adorable. Girls will be girls Mom, they just want to have fun.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is one dirty but very happy girl.

They just can't take you seriously when you are laughing so hard.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> That is one dirty but very happy girl.
> 
> They jsut can't take you seriously when you are laughing so hard.


 How could I possibly be upset? I was laughing so hard as obviously she was beaming ear to ear that this was Great Fun!! 
We are getting a second hydrosurge for the hose out there. LOL ... I think we need it so I can get it all off her.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

That was great thanks for the laugh. She was having a great time. My Tanner who is almost 11 loves to roll in mud. Last week after getting a bath on saturday he rolled in the mud on sunday as i was talking to my sister - back to the paw spaw we went!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Well your beautiful girl might be a borzoi but she has golden colored fur and that right their should have told you something!!!! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

janine said:


> Well your beautiful girl might be a borzoi but she has golden colored fur and that right their should have told you something!!!! Thanks for the laugh.


 :--big_grin:TOUCHE'!!! Good one- and yes- You are Right!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Borzoimom*

Borzoimom

Not only did I get a big kick out of Tessarose, but I cracked up just hearing YOU LAUGH SO MUCH!!!!

"Mom, mud baths are expensive! I saved you money!"


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you didn't take note of the GOLDEN color of her coat when you brought her home, I mean after all Goldens think mud is the next thing heaven right? She is just living up to her kindred canines expectations, have to adequately represent the slower and shorter statured friends!

Do I see a dump truck with some sand in your yard's future?


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Borzoimom
> 
> Not only did I get a big kick out of Tessarose, but I cracked up just hearing YOU LAUGH SO MUCH!!!!
> 
> "Mom, mud baths are expensive! I saved you money!"


 :bowl: Ohhhhhhh yea!!! Much cheaper just to rinse off afterwards and use the free mud.  I was laughing even harder because she has shown herself to be such a lady that it was a riot she thought this was so funny. Then add the first time I got her to move along, she circled around and did it again! 



mylissyk said:


> I think you didn't take note of the GOLDEN color of her coat when you brought her home, I mean after all Goldens think mud is the next thing heaven right? She is just living up to her kindred canines expectations, have to adequately represent the slower and shorter statured friends!
> 
> Do I see a dump truck with some sand in your yard's future?


Maybe along that mud trail - yes! That Virginia black rich farm dirt is a Witch! But- it could be worse- it could have that red Virginia clay in it too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Red*

Red clay would have been much worse!!!

"I see a bath in Tessaroses's future!!!"


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I washed her off with the hose but still had to use the hydrosurge on her belly, chest, legs, skirt and of course- Tail!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

borzoimom said:


> I washed her off with the hose but still had to use the hydrosurge on her belly, chest, legs, skirt and of course- Tail!


Belly, chest, legs, skirt and tail....here in Maryland we call that a bath!!! ::::


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

janine said:


> Belly, chest, legs, skirt and tail....here in Maryland we call that a bath!!! ::::


Well in Virginia a 'bath' is the whole dog- nose to tail, back to paws.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That was funny Tessarose!! We have had a lot of rain here in Delaware too making for extra mud. I have been using the kiddie pool for rinse offs before coming in. Now I just have to clean the pool out more. What we won't do to see them having fun!!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

You all are Great! It never even occured me that self red girl, as such a lady otherwise, would be capable of such silliness!! I think ya'all are right- it must be the color of her! 

Hubby is going to pick up a few bags of 'play sand' today. It is less likely to mold etc, and also help to dry those two spots out a bit. We have been dumped on with rain all spring, and its funny because last years spring we were sort of in a draught.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Michelle, that is too cute! Of my five here, Bonnie, AKA "Miss Piggy" (the only lady) is my mudder. She rarely goes out without having to be hosed and toweled to come back in. She is 10! Once a mudder, always a mudder!

BTW...she is a beauty (mud an all)!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

You Tube is tracking someone that is 'disliking' my videos. We know, and they know whom it is, so now have provided a new link. Here you. 




 
It won't take long before they loose their youtube account...


----------

